# PM 719T Hollow Chisel Mortiser Review



## pintodeluxe

I have the JFM Jet floor mortiser, which is nearly identical to the 719. It actually uses the same castings, sans the tilting feature. I agree with your review, it is a great tool. I have put some miles on mine, and it has held up great. It requires about 50% the effort needed to run a benchtop mortiser.

I made a few upgrades to mine including a sandpaper backed vise block, and a tool-free chisel knob. 
http://lumberjocks.com/pintodeluxe/blog/46209

These mortisers are great because with the included reducers, and extender they accept almost any hollow chisel bit. I initially thought I would be limited to Jet / Powermatic chisels, but have had good luck with most brands. With my old benchtop unit, I was breaking bits left and right. Interestingly, the same bits now work much better. I think the clamp on the floor mortisers does a better job of immobilizing the workpiece which prevents the bit from flexing.

And that sliding table, wow is that nice.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Pete504

Very good review, thanks!


----------



## WoodNSawdust

Thanks for the review. It sounds like Powermatic is standing up to its reputation.


----------



## JBrow

pintodeluxe,

Back in the day, I installed a ¼" chisel in the drill press. It broke almost right away. I just did not know better at the time, it was a cheap chisel from AMT (if they are still in business) and this was years ago. I just assumed a ¼" chisel simply did not have enough metal to really work so I switched to a 3/8" chisel in the drill press, which worked fine - thin walled mortises in ¾" stock, but the chisel did not break.

Now that I think about, I wonder that if, in addition to a poor hold down system, whether the flex in the drill press, and perhaps the less beefy columns in some benchtop mortisers, also add to the stresses on the chisel. If so, the hold down system and the strength of the column are critical components on the mortiser.

Nice setup on your mortiser. Your comments give me further reason to believe that my mortiser will continue to just keep on working.


----------



## runswithscissors

I prefer 5/16" mortices for 3/4" stock. I think the tenon is stronger doing it that way, and the remaining walls of the mortice are substantial enough.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe

^^ Ditto on the 5/16" mortises. Since you're not hand chopping, the sides can be a bit thinner without risk of damaging the faces. I think the 1/4 in 3/4 is a holdover from hand tools.

I've had a 719T for about 10 years, and concur fully with the OP's review. The bulk of these things matter, and make this machine far more pleasurable to use than a drill press attachment or router. Mortising becomes relaxing and fun, I'm sad when I'm done!

I don't use my 719 as often as I used to, as I also have a Domino. The Domino is faster overall, as there are no tenons to cut or fit, but the 719 is unbeatable with through mortises and when I need traditional M&T construction, and a real pleasure to use.


----------



## COPDwoodbutcher

Great review on the 719T, I hope the same quality of build is still a mainstay for Powermatic. I'm seriously considering the purchase of the 719T. It's in my online shopping cart, and I'm just browsing reviews for it before pulling the trigger.


----------

